# Washington State anyone?



## AmericanJesus

Hey,

Im from the Kent/Renton Area in King County.

Anyone else in the state?


----------



## AmericanJesus

No one? Saaad


----------



## GwagDesigns

Im in Washington, but i already know you, lol.

WA Count: 2


----------



## taracor

Well, I'm here.  I haven't posted in a while but yeah, I'm in tacoma.


----------



## DaemonLee

I'd be #3. Live in Unincorporated King County. Near Auburn and Federal Way. Stuck in the middle.


----------



## Lacey Anne

I'm in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## Showngo

I am in Tacoma as well.


----------



## stickonatree

seattle area here! UW student =]


----------



## taracor

So I guess we have 6 now.  Maybe we'll get some more?


----------



## Photo-Nerd

I'm in Federal Way area.

We should get together and go shooting on a weekend...or evening...I love late night photography


----------



## Palyriot

I live in Bellingham, but am moving back to Bothell area in about 3 weeks.  I would love to get together with another slight beginner to share some experiences and maybe take a day trip for some photos.


----------



## GwagDesigns

PhotoNerd, great picture! where was that taken?


----------



## Photo-Nerd

It's in Tacoma


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## GwagDesigns

no problem, how about we all plan for a group shoot sometime this summer? any takers?


----------



## Palyriot

I'm down.  That sounds awesome.  Any ideas for location?  I've wanted to shoot Seattle from across the water for a while now, but not sure where would be good.  Was thinking Alki would be the best place.  More specifically, Hamilton Viewpoint Park.


----------



## taracor

Haven't been to Alki in quite a while.  Good stuff..


----------



## GwagDesigns

alki look really nice towards sunset, great view of seattle.


----------



## ratedeg

seattle here


----------



## chinadoll81

Everett here


----------



## ratedeg

we all should meet up sometime


----------



## MartyMoose

Checking in from Federal Way.

I noticed the thread was started back in Feb.  but was wondering if there's any meets or photoclubs or whatever.

Shot from West Hylebos Wetland Park a couple of weeks ago, EXIF should be intact:

Old House


----------



## DiamondCactus

Tacoma here


----------



## Sinister_kid

Bringing this back up. About 25 mins north of everett.


----------



## Daki_One

seatown!! one more right here.


----------



## Mauravdl

I'm very much a beginner but live between Woodinville and Monroe.

- Maura


----------



## newb

One more checkin in. Puyallup area.


----------



## manicmike

Ellensburg


----------



## PreludeX

Lived in seattle... attended the art institute of seattle for commercial photography... moved to spokane... then joined air force.... moved to idaho but travel to spokane once a month...


----------



## Sachphotography

Spokane Here!!!!!

I feel so alone...


----------



## PreludeX

Sachphotography said:


> Spokane Here!!!!!
> 
> I feel so alone...



im there quite often


----------



## Sachphotography

PreludeX said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spokane Here!!!!!
> 
> I feel so alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im there quite often
Click to expand...

 
Makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## RubiconS4

Renton!


----------



## melrose09

Oak Harbor!


----------



## Ad Lib

Seattle, Queen Anne


----------



## novaz

Hi 
NewB here live in Skyway Seattle inbetween Renton and Tukwila


----------



## azntaiji

sequim


----------



## Mauravdl

I work in Redmond and live near Maltby (between Woodinville and Monroe).

- Maura


----------



## Cedar

Just moved to Bellingham!


----------



## mrsmacdeezy

I live in Tacoma for a few more weeks... my hubby is in the process of getting out of the Army, so soon we will be back on the East Coast in the tar heel state!!!!


----------



## Anonymous1

I live in the Bellevue\Redmond area and would like to meet at some locations with folks who better know what they are doing so I can try out my camera etc.

When the weather is better I grab my metal detector and head out, and go camping a lot. So I'm all over WA during the year.


----------



## Tony S

Wow !  This thread gains life again.  lol


----------



## sparks017

I live in Auburn, WA


----------



## Anonymous1

I saw that it hadn't been updated since 2010, so this was a good time to bump it. As for now, I'm just looking around the Bellevue\Redmond area and thinking of places to go and what to shoot. There's a little park here on the water front and last year I saw an eagle up in a tree, and there are ducks etc. The weather hasn't cooperated the last couple of weeks, but I've started carrying my camera gear with me just in case.


----------

